# Online Temperatur-Messung per Smartphone



## Teich4You (13. Dez. 2017)

Die Temperaturmessung am Teich kann bequem vom Sofa aus erfolgen. 
In dieser Folge zeige ich euch eine Online-Messung die man per App auf dem Smartphone abgreifen kann.





_View: https://youtu.be/k5xGPO27Gzc_


----------



## center (14. Dez. 2017)

Hast du mal die Genauigkeit geprüft?
bzw. kann man die Nachjustieren?

Ich habe was ähnliches für Außen. Da war die Genauigkeit nicht so prickelend, aber man konnte es nachjustieren.


----------



## DbSam (14. Dez. 2017)

... das größte Problem an dem Billigteil wird die Haltbarkeit sein, denn bis auf den Kabelsensor ist da nichts wasserdicht.
Er sollte also den Sender schön in einem extra Gehäuse einpacken, dadurch kann man aber den Hygrosensor komplett vergessen.

Wahrscheinlich wäre für die zugedachte Aufgabe ein MA10101 etwas besser geeignet. 
Wobei auch da der Sender unbedingt in einem extra Gehäuse untergebracht werden sollte.

Insgesamt ist diese vorgestellte technische Lösung und deren billige Umsetzung eher zum Versenken von überflüssigen Finanzreserven geeignet.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Teich4You (14. Dez. 2017)

Nachjustieren kann man es nicht. 
Wer Lust hat kann es sicherlich gegen messen und Toleranzen dann berücksichtigen.

Im Vergleich mit meinen anderen Messgeräten und Thermometern liegt es aber in einem völlig akzeptablen Bereich.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (14. Dez. 2017)

Ich verwende seit Jahren Messgeräte von Homatic, dort ist der Außenfühler in einem IP 65 Gehäuse.
Dies liegt  am Teich neben den Steinen.
Auf der Startseite von Homatic ist dann die Temperatur.

LG
Sven


----------



## Teich4You (14. Dez. 2017)

Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> Ich verwende seit Jahren Messgeräte von Homatic, dort ist der Außenfühler in einem IP 65 Gehäuse.
> Dies liegt  am Teich neben den Steinen.
> Auf der Startseite von Homatic ist dann die Temperatur.
> 
> ...


Das wäre dann aus meiner Sicht nochmal die "professionelle" Steigerung.
Bietet ja auch jede Menge weiterer Möglichkeiten.
Auf jeden Fall interessant.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (14. Dez. 2017)

Kostet dann leider auch 2,5 mal mehr als andere.
Wer aber Lust und Zeit hat kann dann andre Produkte mit einbinden z.b den Temperaturfühler von Florian.
Ich schaue immer welche Produkte am besten passen. ( Preis Leistung ) die Rollladensteuerung für den Wintergarten habe ich über Smarthome  Schalter, die sind über 50% günstiger.
Ob sie dann auch so lange halten und eine sauberer Verbindung haben so wie die Homatic Produkte kann ich erst im Sommer sagen dann sind Sie ca 9 Monate im Betrieb.

LG
Sven


----------



## teichinteressent (14. Dez. 2017)

Die Steigerung wäre aber Fühler im Teich.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (14. Dez. 2017)

Der Fühler liegt zur Zeit bei 1m tiefe im Teich, nächstes Jahr kommt ein zweiter bei 1,8m.


----------



## DbSam (14. Dez. 2017)

Leider gilt bei solchen Lösungen wie Homematic, TechnoLine, etc. (fast) immer:
Ist die 'Wolke' weg, dann scheint nicht immer die Sonne.

Eine Automatisierungslösung welche nur mit einer Verbindung zu (irgend-)einer Cloud funktioniert, sollte als abhängig von der Gunst des Anbieters und somit als unzuverlässig nutzbar eingestuft werden. Sei es die Cloud, der Bagger oder aus welchem Grund sonst auch immer die Verbindung gekappt werden kann.
Eigentlich ist die Mindestvorraussetzung für eine Automatisierungslösung die Funktionsfähigkeit innerhalb des privaten Heimnetzes ohne Verbindung ins Internet.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Teichfreund77 (14. Dez. 2017)

Das ist ja so bei Homematic, da brauche ich kein Internet ( nur für Updates wenn ich es will ).


----------



## DbSam (14. Dez. 2017)

Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> Das ist ja so bei Homematic


Nun, beim Homematic ist es so:
Die Einen installieren das Zeugs so und die Anderen anders ...
Und manche Dinge funktionieren bei Homematic nur mit Cloud und damit meine ich jetzt ausdrücklich nicht die kürzlich eingebundene Tante 'Alexandra'.
Wer keine direkte Verbindung erstellen kann, der ist halt im Cloudzwang ...

Das weißt Du aber auch und kennst sicherlich auch noch mehr Vor- und Nachteile.
Womit ich jetzt Homematic nicht schlecht reden will, es ist einfach so.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Tuppertasse (28. Dez. 2017)

Moin moin,
also das bei den HM Geräten jetzt von Cloudzwang zu sprechen ist, kann ich absolut nicht bestätigen.
Habe mittlerweile über 20 solcher Geräte laufen und da läuft nichts über die Cloud. Internet brauche ich auch nciht dafür. Läuft alles im eigenen Netz intern. Lösungen gibt es viele. CCU1 oder 2, LAN Adapter oder mittlerweile lediglich eine Funkschnittstelle die man auf einen RaspberryPi machen kann. Cloud ist nicht notwendig.
Für mich kommt nichts anderes in Frage, da es eine gesciherte Verbindung über das 868 Funknetz speist und dort niemals mit anderen "Standard-Geräten" in Konflikt gerät.
Anzeige Methoden gibt es wie Sand am Meer von Klickibunti bis hin zu do-it-yourseln ala FHEM !

Teich wird immer mitgeloggt. Dazu einfach in meine Regenfiltertonne ein hohles Alu-Rohr und dort einen Fühler rein und den anderen benutze ich für die Umgebungstemperatur. Damit bekomme ich schöne Kurven 

Aber so muss es jeder selbst wissen wie er "sein Projekt" angeht. Geiz ist Geil kommt bei mir schon lange nicht mehr ins Haus getreu nach dem Motto: wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal


----------



## DbSam (28. Dez. 2017)

Tuppertasse schrieb:


> also das bei den HM Geräten jetzt von Cloudzwang zu sprechen ist, kann ich absolut nicht bestätigen.


... deswegen hatte ich auch geschrieben:


DbSam schrieb:


> Die Einen installieren das Zeugs so und die Anderen anders ...


Ganz einfach ausgedrückt:
Wer keine Leistungen vom HMIP-Server nutzt, der kann auch alles lokal konfigurieren.

Zu beachten ist:


DbSam schrieb:


> Und manche Dinge funktionieren bei Homematic nur mit Cloud


Wenn man also die 'Homematic IP Smartphone-App' nutzen möchte, dann hängt man in der Wolke.
So habe ich jedenfalls die Erklärungen und Hinweise im PDF von EQ3 verstanden. 
Ebenso, dass es gewisse Einschränkungen in Zusammenarbeit mit CCU2 und dem Raspi gibt.

Sollten andere Lösungen ohne Cloud bekannt sein, bin ich an Hinweisen und Tipps interessiert.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Tuppertasse (28. Dez. 2017)

DbSam schrieb:


> Ebenso, dass es gewisse Einschränkungen in Zusammenarbeit mit CCU2 und dem Raspi gibt.
> 
> Sollten andere Lösungen ohne Cloud bekannt sein, bin ich an Hinweisen und Tipps interessiert.
> 
> ...



Kann dir gerade nicht folgen. Welche Einschränkungen meinst du ? Also entweder hat man eine CCU2 laufen ODER einen RasPi mit Funkmodul. Bides zusammen geht nicht, da eine Zentrale nicht als Reichweiten-Modul eingesetzt werden kann. Das geht nur mit dem LAN Modul.

Habe hier eine CCU2 als Zentrale sowie ein LAN Modul als Reichweiten-Extender laufen ohne Cloud-Gedöns  Falls du etwas wissen möchtest immer her damit


----------



## DbSam (28. Dez. 2017)

Stimmt natürlich, das war ungenau formuliert und deshalb falsch.
Ich berichtige:
Ebenso, dass es gewisse Einschränkungen in Zusammenarbeit mit CCU2 *oder *dem Raspi gibt.


Nee, im Moment habe ich keine Fragen. HM ist bei mir derzeit nicht auf der Liste. 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Joachim (28. Dez. 2017)

Ok, jetzt kommt vermutlich die blöde Frage des Tages - ach was, des Jahres:

Könnte man das gezeigte auch für die eigene Heizung nutzen? Also als Temperaturüberwachung? Optimaler weise mit Grenzwertüber- und unterschreitungserkennung und dann Meldung ans Handy (das könnte dann aber auch gern über ne eigene Website auf dem Server gehen oder wie auch immer).

Temp-Bereich: +10 bis + 100 °C und wenn möglich + 20 bis + 300°C

Ginge das damit?


----------



## DbSam (28. Dez. 2017)

Joachim schrieb:


> die blöde Frage des Tages




Blöde Gegenfragen:
Welche Grenzwerte möchtest Du denn überwachen? 

Und was ist, wenn das Handy unbeachtet in der Ecke liegt? (Wie oft bei mir ...)
Soll Dein 'Wunschteil' vielleicht mit einem Helferlein etwas regulieren können? 
(Meldung auf dem Handy ist zwar irgendwie schön. Aber schöner ist/wäre es, wenn die Anlage auch auf geeignete Weise auf den Fehler reagieren könnte und den Smombie nur informiert.)


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Tuppertasse (28. Dez. 2017)

Joachim schrieb:


> Ok, jetzt kommt vermutlich die blöde Frage des Tages - ach was, des Jahres:
> 
> Könnte man das gezeigte auch für die eigene Heizung nutzen? Also als Temperaturüberwachung? Optimaler weise mit Grenzwertüber- und unterschreitungserkennung und dann Meldung ans Handy (das könnte dann aber auch gern über ne eigene Website auf dem Server gehen oder wie auch immer).
> 
> ...



Blöde Fragen gibt es nie ! Niemals  Bin immer für jede Frage dankbar.
Aaaaaaalso  kurz und bündig JA das geht.

Ich habe das bei mir sogar laufen allerdings nicht für die Heizung sondern für die Teichpumpe und verschiedene Wassermelder. Dort wird ein Status abgefragt und dann gibt es verschiedene Möglichkeiten --> bei mir wird eine Email abgefeuert - das ging am einfachsten. So viel ich weiss ginge sogar mit etwas Tüftelei eine SMS zu versenden oder ftp upload oder oder oder - geht alles.

Meiner Vor- und Rücklauf Temperatur der Heizung wird ebenso überwacht und aufgezeichnet und dort könnte Ereignisse kreiert werden die bestimmte Aktionen herbeiführen. Also JA es geht


----------



## Tuppertasse (28. Dez. 2017)

DbSam schrieb:


> Und was ist, wenn das Handy unbeachtet in der Ecke liegt? (Wie oft bei mir ...)
> Soll Dein 'Wunschteil' vielleicht mit einem Helferlein etwas regulieren können?
> (Meldung auf dem Handy ist zwar irgendwie schön. Aber schöner ist/wäre es, wenn die Anlage auch auf geeignete Weise auf den Fehler reagieren könnte und den Smombie nur informiert.)
> Gruß Carsten



Welche Art von Meldung möchtest du denn haben ? Du kannst auch eine Lampe ansteuern die angeht und wenn es eine HUE Lampe ist kannst du auch eine bestimmte Farbe geben (rot?). Du kannst auch dir ein Infotableau machen entweder auf ein Tablet welches per Dauerstrom dir eine zentrale Maske gibt mit sämtlichen Infoständen (so wie bei mir). Du kannst auch Dioden ansteuern. Den Wünschen sind eigentlich keine Grenzen gesetzt je nachdem was das Herz begehrt


----------



## DbSam (28. Dez. 2017)

Joachim fragte wegen seiner Heizung, die ist sicherlich nicht so ohne weiteres in HUE integrierbar. 
Da sollte man unter Umständen vielleicht auch etwas mehr beachten als 'OnOff=True' - deshalb meine Frage an Joachim.

Wenn Joachim wirklich nur den MinMax-Temperatur-Alarm abfragen will und sonst keinerlei weitere Ambitionen hegt, dann wäre z.Bsp. vielleicht auch ein solches Teil vollkommen ausreichend und auch preiswerter. Ohne Cloud, ohne WLAN, ohne Hampelei. (In weiteren Links auf dieser Seite findet man vielleicht auch noch preiswertere Lösungen, da muss man dann mal genauer schauen.)
Für alle anderen Tipps benötigt man etwas mehr Input, zumindest ich. 


Gruß Carsten

PS:
Man sollte noch das Buzzword 'SmartHome' besser definieren.
Licht mit dem Smartphone zu schalten würde ich™ einfach nur lästig finden. Denn wozu gibt es Schalter, Zeitschaltuhren (auch astronomische) oder auch die Dämmerungungsschalter und Bewegungsmelder?

Unter 'SmartHome' verstehe ich™ ein Sammelsurium von wenigstens halbwegs intelligenten Lösungen mit mehr oder weniger benötigten Sensoren, welche ohne manuelles Zutun auf verschiedene Variablen reagieren und auch den 'systemeigenen Smombie' im Bedarfsfall informieren können.
Eine Aufzeichnung und Übersicht der Werte und Zustände ist eigentlich per Definition nicht viel mehr als ein 'Abfallprodukt' des jeweiligen Systems.
(Natürlich ist eine solche Aufzeichnung in preiswerten Systemen momentan nicht sehr oft integriert, da diese sonst nicht mehr so preiswert wären.(z.B. zusätzlicher Schacht für SD-Karte, etc.))
Viele andere Dinge sind in meinen Augen 'nur' gepushtes 'Infotainment', obwohl ich die Sinnhaftigkeit von privaten(!) Datenaufzeichungen auf dem hauseigenen(!) System hiermit überhaupt nicht in Abrede stellen möchte. Eher im Gegenteil, wenn man aus den Daten Einsparpotenzial o.ä. erkennen kann.

PPS:
Interessant lesen sich auch solche Meldungen wie über die maschinenlesbare Bevölkerung. (immer getreu dem Motto: Ich habe ja nichts zu verbergen.)
Auch interessant, dass ein vernetzter Staubsaugerroboter die Raumpläne in der Cloud ablegt.
Etc. pp.


----------



## Tuppertasse (28. Dez. 2017)

Puh, ich werde das jetzt nicht hier ausschlachten  aber wir alle sollten mal drüber nachdenken in welcher Zeit wir leben oder meinst du die sog. Kameras an der Autobahn werden nur für die LKW-Maut benutzt ? (deswegen werden zB Bankräuber auf einmal sehr schnell lokalisiert!). Ganz zu schweigen was dein Internet-, Telefon- oder Handyanbieter mit deinen Daten macht geschweige das dann von dir eingesetzte Mobiltelefon egal welcher Marke 
Ach ja, das kann man jetzt beliebig weiter führen - führt aber zu nix. Ich finde, ich setze mich vernünftig damit auseinander und erarbeite eine Lösung FÜR MICH mit der ich leben kann. Jeder andere macht es dann halt anders. Nicht falsch verstehen - ist kein Vorwurf oder so.

Zu der Frage von Joachim: Ich sehe das schon sehr einfach. Die Heizung soll bestimmt nicht in HUE rein (habe ich dann wohl falsch ausgedrückt); sondern es gibt halt übergeordnete Systeme, wie zB die CCU2 die sowohl HUE als auch Heizung integriert durch Klickibunti und ganz einfach Aktionen oder Interkationen untereinander erlaubt. Einfacher geht es nicht wie ich für mich meine - für Leute die sich dafür interessieren


----------



## DbSam (28. Dez. 2017)

Klarstellung:
Vielleicht hätte ich noch vor dem 'PS' das Wörtchen 'offTopic' schreiben sollen. 
und dann habe ich auch extra geschrieben:


DbSam schrieb:


> ich™


Das sollte heißen, dass dies nur meine Meinung darstellt. 

Und wenn Joachim halt nur die MinMax-Alarme bekommen will, dann ist ein System mit der CCU2 total 'oversized'. Deshalb meine Fragen.

btw:
Hast Du die komplette Heizungsanlage integriert oder nur die Regler? (Wenn 'B', dann ist das auch nicht so besonders 'smart'  )

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Tuppertasse (28. Dez. 2017)

DbSam schrieb:


> Klarstellung:
> Vielleicht hätte ich noch vor dem 'PS' das Wörtchen 'offTopic' schreiben sollen.
> und dann habe ich auch extra geschrieben:
> 
> Das sollte heißen, dass dies nur meine Meinung darstellt.



Habe ich genauso verstanden 



DbSam schrieb:


> Und wenn Joachim halt nur die MinMax-Alarme bekommen will, dann ist ein System mit der CCU2 total 'oversized'. Deshalb meine Fragen.


Mhhh, weiss grad nicht wie man sonst an die Werte kommen soll aber billiger als Pi + Funkmodul weiss ich grad nicht wie das gehen soll. Aber ich kenne bestimmt auch nicht alle Möglichkeiten.



DbSam schrieb:


> btw:
> Hast Du die komplette Heizungsanlage integriert oder nur die Regler? (Wenn 'B', dann ist das auch nicht so besonders 'smart'  )
> 
> Gruß Carsten


Yes --> B !
Why ? weil ich mir die Heizung (leider) nicht für einen 4-5-stelligen Betrag umbauen werde. Daher die sagen wir mal Spar-SmartHome-Version. Für Neubauten aber definitiv eine Überlegung wert wie ich meine.


----------



## teichinteressent (28. Dez. 2017)

Was hilft du bei einem Neubau an der Fußbodenheizing smartregeln?


----------



## Tuppertasse (28. Dez. 2017)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Was hilft du bei einem Neubau an der Fußbodenheizing smartregeln?


Naja von Fußbodenheizung war hier nicht die Rede sondern generell die Heizungsanlage und dort gibt es genug Ansatzpunkte um dort intelligent und kostengünstig zu sparen insb. wenn man noch über eine PV-Anlage nachdenkt.
Fußbodenheizung geht eh meistens über den Rücklauf - da kann man nix regeln. Entscheidet man sich für ein anderes Konzept (warum auch immer) ist wiederum alles offen.


----------



## teichinteressent (28. Dez. 2017)

War aber deine Meinung:


> Für Neubauten aber definitiv eine Überlegung wert wie ich meine.



Ich erlebe es öfters, wie sich Bauherren das Smarte in ihr Haus wünschen.
Hören sie dann aber vom zusätzlichen Aufwand und die Kosten dafür, im Verhältnis des zu erwartenden Nutzens oder auch vom Unsinn, eine Fußbodenheizung zu regeln, rudern sie schnell mal zurück.

Meinst du, Heizung und PV benötigen Smarthome? Die machen alles von selbst.
Es ist doch meist für den Menschen, daß er etwas sieht/vorzeigen kann.
Wie oft wird er wohl seine Jalousie von unterwegs rauf- und runter fahren lassen. 1x, 2x, die ersten 2 Wochen?

Gut, ich schweife ab. Bin dann auch raus hier.


----------



## DbSam (28. Dez. 2017)

Also 'B'  
Der große Knackpunkt bei dieser Lösung ist eben, dass die 'Intelligenz' nur bei der Heizungsanlage liegt. Die Thermostate werden nur nachgeführt und die Heizungsanlage muss (wie bisher auch) die angeforderte Wärmemenge über die Temperaturdifferenz erkennen.
Gewünschte Änderungen z.B. eine kurzfristige 'Party'-Schaltung müssen im ungünstigsten Fall somit in zwei Systemen vorgenommen werden. So besonders 'smart' finde ich das dann wieder gar nicht.

Also ist das eigentlich nur eine erweiterte OnOff-Funktion für die Thermostaten, denn die Heizungsanlage 'hat den Hut auf'. Das geht sicherlich auch preiswerter ohne CCU2.

Ansonsten ist das ein großes Gebiet, wo jeder für sich und die vorhandenen Gegebenheiten und Anforderungen seines Hauses/Wohnung/etc. die jeweils optimale Lösung finden muss.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Tuppertasse (28. Dez. 2017)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Gut, ich schweife ab. Bin dann auch raus hier.





DbSam schrieb:


> Also ist das eigentlich nur eine erweiterte OnOff-Funktion für die Thermostaten, denn die Heizungsanlage 'hat den Hut auf'. Das geht sicherlich auch preiswerter ohne CCU2.



Jo ich kommentiere das jetzt auch nicht mehr. Falls jemand Fragen hat um mal einen Einblick zu bekommen was alles möglich ist stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung - mehr wollte ich nicht beitragen.
Das es x Leute gibt die dann x+y Meinungen haben - das ist nunmal so.

Ich habe Spaß daran, welcher Art auch immer und es hat mir bereits 3x ein Leerlaufen des Teiches bei meiner Konstellation verhindert. Dafür war mir die Investition es wert - der Schaden wäre viel größer gewesen. Somit ist MEIN Smarthome immer weiter gewachsen


----------



## DbSam (28. Dez. 2017)

Den Spaß wollte ich Dir auch nicht nehmen. 
Die Lücken im System bei dieser Art der 'Heizungssteuerung' kennst Du sicherlich gut genug. 
In einfachen Worten ist das halt eben nur eine OnOff-Funktion des Thermostaten im Heizfenster der Anlage. Es sei denn, der Thermostat regelt im Einstellungsfenster mit OnOff etwas flexibler als die alten analogen Teile, um große Schwankungen im Rahmen der Möglichkeiten zu vermeiden.

Man sollte Einsteiger halt nur darüber aufklären, dass nicht alle Anforderungen so ganz plötzlich 'smart' werden ... 
Ich meine, Zahlen auf einem Display darstellen, das geht relativ einfach. Etwas gescheit und sicher zu steuern, dass kostet dann je nach Anforderung doch mehr Aufwand und Kosten.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Tuppertasse (28. Dez. 2017)

DbSam schrieb:


> Den Spaß wollte ich Dir auch nicht nehmen.
> Die Lücken im System bei dieser Art der 'Heizungssteuerung' kennst Du sicherlich gut genug.
> In einfachen Worten ist das halt eben nur eine OnOff-Funktion des Thermostaten im Heizfenster der Anlage. Es sei denn, der Thermostat regelt im Einstellungsfenster mit OnOff etwas flexibler als die alten analogen Teile, um große Schwankungen im Rahmen der Möglichkeiten zu vermeiden.



Ich finde halt, dass der Nutzen hier etwas "unter Wert" wegkommt. Ich habe durch diesen nennen wir es mal intelligenten Ansatz ca. 14-20% an Heizkosten einsparen können. Natürlich bedarf es etwas Zeit und Einstellung der Sachen aber es bringt auf jeden Fall was. Beispiele:
- Warum heizen wenn die Kinder in der Schule sind (wer dreht schon die Heizung ab?)
- Raumtemperatur individuell einstellen inkl. Tag- / Nachtschaltung (wer dreht schon die Heizung immer aus oder wie oft wurde es schon vergessen?)
- Urlaubsmodus
- keiner im Haus Modus (ganz easy durch Tipp-Schalter am Ausgang realisiert)
- Push-Sendungen möglich um die Heizung "rechtzeitig" vor Ankunft wieder hochzufahren 
usw. usw. usw. 

Es soll einfach nur die Vielfalt zeigen die möglich ist. Muss keiner gut finden aber so leiste ICH meinen Beitrag zur Umwelt und spare noch dabei.


----------



## DbSam (28. Dez. 2017)

Generell: Ja

Einwand meinerseits:
Einzig das Kinderzimmer ist das 'unplanbare Element'.  

Und dann sollte man noch unbedingt unterscheiden:

In einer Mietwohnung, wenn im Regelfall immer die volle Heizlast anliegt, dann ist Deine angesprochene Lösung sicherlich die beste Variante.
Wenn aber die Wohnung/das Haus mit einer eigenen Heizungsanlage beheizt wird, dann sollten für eine optimale Energieeinsparung alle angesprochenen Punkte von der Heizungsanlage und *nicht* (nur) mit der 'smarten' Ansteuerung der Thermostaten erledigt werden. 
(Dies ist auch schon bei älteren Anlagen möglich, so auch bei meiner alten Viessmann von 1995. Der Zugriff auf die Steuerung wurde auch durch eine Bedieneinheit zentral im Haus ermöglicht, heute heißt das halt 'smart'.)
Die Thermostate können somit relativ 'dumm' bleiben. In ausgewählten Räumen können/sollten Thermostate mit Schaltzeiten installiert werden, welche die Raumtemperatur noch vor dem Absenkmodus der Anlage herunter regeln können
(Es gibt aber auch noch 'dumme' digitale Thermostate, welche durch bestimmte Schaltprogramme versuchen, die Temperaturschwankungen im Sollbereich zu minimieren. (z.Bsp. Schließen der Ventile für eine bestimmte Zeit vor Erreichen der Solltemp., und nicht nur simples EinAus)) 

Wenn aber wie bei Dir nur die Thermostate geregelt werden, dann muss die Heizungsanlage vom Prinzip immer volle Last und ohne Absenkung arbeiten. Die nötige Wärmeanforderung kann diese dann nur über die Temperaturdifferenz ermitteln und die Leistung dementsprechend drosseln. 
Also warum sollte das Heizungssystem auf Leistung fahren, während sich die smarten Thermostate im Urlaubsmodus befinden? Wer schaltet die Heizung in den Urlaubsmodus? Und das Warmwasser?
Oder anderes Beispiel, falls Dein Heizungssystem doch mit Absenkkurven arbeitet: Wenn man es zwischen den Feiertagen in der Urlaubswoche tagsüber etwas wärmer haben möchte, dann muss man das Heizungssystem höher regeln und zusätzlich noch einzeln die Zimmer? Das finde ich dann aber eher weniger smart.

Deshalb meine Aussage: 
Bei einer eigenen Heizungsanlage geht 'effizient Heizkosten sparen' etwas anders und erfordert 'smarten' Zugriff auf das Heizungssystem. Ob nun über eine App oder ganz simpel und 'altertümlich' über ein Raumgerät.
(Und ich wüsste jetzt auch gar nicht wie meine Heizung reagiert, wenn ich ihr alle Heizkörper zu drehe und somit keinerlei Bewegung im Kreislauf möglich ist. Rein theoretisch geht die spätestens nach der Warmwasserbereitung in den Störmodus, da sie den Wärmeüberschuss nicht kurzfristig in den Heizkreislauf abgeben kann.)


Ansonsten ist das Heizungsthema sehr vielschichtig und hier nicht mit ein paar 'Dreizeilern' zu erschlagen. 



Gruß Carsten


----------



## trampelkraut (29. Dez. 2017)

@DbSam  Ich komme aus dem Heizungsgeschäft und liege mit deinem letzten Beitrag konform.

Moderne Heizanlagen besitzen bereits die Möglichkeit über eine App des Herstellers die Anlage über ein Smartphon zu steuern. Ich persönlich halte das für Spielerei, wir haben ständig damit zu tun verstellte Regelungen von übermotivierten Kunden wieder richtig einzustellen.

Eine moderne Regelung, eventuell in Verbindung mit temperatur- und zeitgesteuerten Einzelraumreglern bietet eigentlich schon das Optimum.


----------



## Tuppertasse (29. Dez. 2017)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> @DbSam
> Eine moderne Regelung, eventuell in Verbindung mit temperatur- und zeitgesteuerten Einzelraumreglern bietet eigentlich schon das Optimum.



like nichts anderes läuft bei mir like
wobei modern auch schon vor über 20 Jahren war - allerdings halt anders "modern". Ich tausche ja nicht einfach mal so die Heizungsanlage aus. Für mich momentan das Optimum.
Kann zukünftig nur noch getoppt / optimiert werden durch einen Warmwasser-Heizstab gespeist durch meine PV & Speicher ! Und auch das wird smart ala meiner individuellen Lösung  Ich freu mich drauf


----------



## DbSam (29. Dez. 2017)

Tuppertasse schrieb:


> nichts anderes läuft bei mir


Irgendwie reden wir aneinander vorbei, ...
oder ich verstehe Dich falsch, ....
oder Du hattest mir weiter oben falsch geantwortet ...

Frage:
Ist Deine Heizungsanlage ebenfalls in der CCU2 implementiert oder nur Deine Thermostaten?


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Tuppertasse (29. Dez. 2017)

DbSam schrieb:


> Ist Deine Heizungsanlage ebenfalls in der CCU2 implementiert oder nur Deine Thermostaten?


Nur Thermostate sind an der CCU2. Heizung hat ihre eigene über 20 Jahre alte Steuerung.


----------



## Joachim (29. Dez. 2017)

DbSam schrieb:


> Welche Grenzwerte möchtest Du denn überwachen?
> 
> Und was ist, wenn das Handy unbeachtet in der Ecke liegt? (Wie oft bei mir ...)
> Soll Dein 'Wunschteil' vielleicht mit einem Helferlein etwas regulieren können?


- Überwachungsbereich wie angegeben, Genauigkeit von 1-2°C reicht locker
- Mein Handy liegt seltener in der Ecke, als ich nicht neben der Heizung stehe 
- Nein, mir würde es erst einmal reichen, wenn es renitend wird, wenn Grenzwerte über- oder unterschritten werden



Tuppertasse schrieb:


> Welche Art von Meldung möchtest du denn haben ?


Damit es einfach bleibt, würde eine Email z.B. reichen, weil ich die mir so einrichten könnte, das ich sie mitbekomme. Parallel könnte man ja aktiv auf einer Seite den Tempverlauf der letzten X Stunden ansehen.
Ich möchte halt Zeitnah mitbekommen, wenn die Heizungsanlage - warum auch immer, herum spinnt und die Kesseltemperatur



DbSam schrieb:


> z.Bsp. vielleicht auch ein solches Teil
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das schau ich mir mal näher an...

Mehr Input? Ok:
- WLAN, PowerLAN im Zweifelsfall im Heizraum vorhanden (Fritz)
- Im Schaltschrank wirds eng, da was unter zu bekommen - obwohl der schon echt groß ist, aber wir haben halt n großes Grundstück mit Verbrauchern...
- Cloud, Server und co sollten kein Problem sein, da vorhanden (Linux rootServer) und natürlich auch erreichbar
- Steuern muss man nichts können, da im Fehlerfall eh Handarbeit angesagt ist.
- Es reicht wirklich, zeitnah zu wissen, dass die Heizung nicht mehr macht was sie soll und dies nicht erst zu bemerken, wenns schon kalt wird.


----------



## DbSam (30. Dez. 2017)

Vorweg noch einmal: Ich habe nichts gegen 'SmartHome', im Gegenteil.
Man muss es halt nur richtig machen und die Lücken kennen. Das hatte ich alles weiter oben schon geschrieben.



Tuppertasse schrieb:


> Nur Thermostate sind an der CCU2. Heizung hat ihre eigene über 20 Jahre alte Steuerung.


Gut, dann hatte ich Dich richtig verstanden. 

Somit steht also die CCU in der zweiten Reihe und kann nur herunter regeln. - Und genau davon rede ich die ganze Zeit.

Wenn man dann alles nüchtern zusammen fasst:
Individuelle Raumtemperaturen konnte man sicherlich auch schon vorher separat einstellen, das ist nichts Neues. (Neu und schön ist, dass einzelne Räume schon vor der Absenkzeit des Heizsystems per Programm bequem und automatisch herunter geregelt werden können. (Dies gibt es aber auch in 'normal', ohne dass eine Anbindung an ein System nötig ist))
Es sollten nur einzelne Räume herunter geregelt werden. Wenn man in der CCU alle Räume herunter regelt, dann sollte man doch überlegen ob man nicht besser die Zeiten im Programm der Heizung anpasst. Denn das ist effektives Sparen und schont gleichzeitig die Heizung.

Aus diesem Grund ist auch der 'Urlaubsmodus' auf der CCU nicht richtig effektiv. Denn das Heizsystem weiß von nichts, es feuert einfach weiter.
Was man vielleicht bei dem 'keiner im Haus'-Modus für ein paar Stunden noch verschmerzen kann, das ist dann in der Urlaubszeit Verschwendung.
Die alte Heizung hat sicherlich auch schon einen solchen Modus eingebaut oder dieser lässt sich sicher mit einem Knopf ganz einfach und altmodisch einstellen.
Was halt dann nicht geht: Die Heizung per Push-Meldung hochfahren. Aber das sollte verschmerzbar sein.


Also sollten alle Heizprogramme mit Heiz- und Absenkzeiten, Warmwasser, etc. pp. an der Heizung eingestellt werden.
Das smartHome kann einzelne Zimmer davon abweichend separat (herunter) regeln. (Was aber auch mit intelligenten Thermostaten ohne smartHome-Zentrale etwas preiswerter geht.)

Einzig das Kinderzimmer ... Das ist kompliziert, das lässt sich nicht richtig programmieren ... 


Und dann schrieb ich noch:


DbSam schrieb:


> Ansonsten ist das Heizungsthema sehr vielschichtig und hier nicht mit ein paar 'Dreizeilern' zu erschlagen.


Und damit belasse ich es hiermit. 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Tuppertasse (30. Dez. 2017)

Moin moin,
nur so viel noch: Meine Heizungselektronik regelt entsprechend im Rahmen der "altertümlichen" Möglichkeiten. Meine Thermostate kommen on Top. Und wenn kein Abnehmer da ist (weder Heißwasser noch Heizung) dann heizt die Heizung auch nicht sinnlos - sollte keine Heizung machen. Für MICH die optimale Lösung womit ich auch noch spare !

Zurück zum Thema:
Ich denke ich habe hier durch meine Screenshots gezeigt wie ich meine Temperatur überwache im Teich. Wer Fragen hat hat immer her damit


----------



## DbSam (30. Dez. 2017)

Gut, vielleicht sehe ich das auch alles falsch.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## DbSam (30. Dez. 2017)

Hallo Joachim,

ja, was kann man denn mit Dir, Deiner Frage und den Details in Deiner letzten Antwort so richtig machen?

Schwierig ...


Joachim schrieb:


> Temp-Bereich: +10 bis + 100 °C und wenn möglich + 20 bis + 300°C


Zumal ich Deine weiteren Gedanken und die evtl. daraus resultierenden zukünftigen Überlegungen/Wünsche nicht kenne ...

Zuerst dachte ich, ich habe das passende Equipment für Dich gefunden. Quadratisch, praktisch, gut: ohne Cloud, ohne alles, aber eben mit LAN/WLAN, E-Mail und Aufzeichnung. Einfach IP-Adresse und fertig ...
Geht leider nicht, der Messbereich liegt nur zwischen -55°C und + 80°C. Einen anderen Sensor für dieses Teil habe ich so auf die Schnelle nicht gefunden ...
Vielleicht kann man da noch einmal genauer nach einem passenden Sensor für diese Kiste suchen ...

Es lassen sich entsprechende Sensoren mit Datenlogger finden, da bewegt man sich aber schnell in Regionen ab 500€ und oft auch ohne Alarm- oder Logfunktion. Die habe ich derzeit zuerst mal weggedrückt.

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn:
In 'preiswert und einfach' habe ich leider für den Temperaturbereich nichts gefunden.


Gruß Carsten

PS:
Was mir bekannt ist und funktioniert, das wäre eine Lösung mit einem Siemens Logo8-Starter-Kit (Logo!8 12/24RCE, 6ED1 052-1MD00-0BA8) und einem professionellen Temperatursensor. Da liegt man preislich bei ca. 180€ für die Logo + Preis für Sensor (ca: 50 - 100€ und auch darüber (300°C))
Das Problem liegt hier nur bei der E-Mail, da ist leider nichts fertiges eingebaut. Aber dafür gibt es eine Frickellösung. 
Oder das Modul Kommunikationsmodul LOGO! CMR2020' (SMS) ab irgendwo um die 225€
Oder Du wartest noch ein bissel, dann kann ich Dir vielleicht einen Windowsdienst dafür schicken. Bin gerade selbst am Herumprobieren und portiere momentan das Logo!Access-Tool (hier zu finden) zu einem WindowsService. ... so wie ich gerade dafür noch Zeit finde/mir nehme.
Da kommt dann aber Dein Platzproblem, welches sich vielleicht irgendwo mit einem zusätzlichen 'Kästchen' mit einer Hutschiene erschlagen lassen könnte ...


----------



## troll20 (30. Dez. 2017)

Mal ne Frage an die beiden Steuerungsprofis.
Was macht meine Heizung wenn ich alle Thermostate  von Hand runter drehe außer den einen Raum welche ich gerade nutze?

Nächste Frage.
Wie viel Energie wird bei euch benötigt um einen Raum innerhalb von 30 Minuten von 18º auf 21º aufzuheizen. 
Oder könntet ihr evtl. mit der benötigten Energie den Raum sogar 10 Stunden bei 21º weiter laufen lassen.

Und noch eine an die Mods, könnte man das offtopic abtrennen?
Denn Heizungssteuerung und fernablesen der Teichtemperatur  gehört nich so ganz zusammen


----------



## Joachim (30. Dez. 2017)

René,

aus genau diesen Gründen laufen bei uns die Heizkreise 24h auf gleicher Raumtemperatur - warum, weil die FBH viel zu träge ist, um da halbwegs zeitnah eine Temperatur-Reaktion zu bekommen. Bei Heizkörpern mag das anders aussehen.

Das abdrehen der Heizung bringt nach Erfahrungen aus unserem Mietshaus (6 Wohnparteien) nur dann etwas, wenn ich länger als 1-2 Tage herunter reguliere. Viele Mieter denken, sie sparen, wenn sie den Raum nur aufheizen, wenn sie rein gehen und sonst bei 18°C lassen, aber die Messergebnisse sprechen dagegen und die meisten hören mit dem Quatsch auf, wenn die ersten 2 Jahresabrechnungen durch sind. Weil man lange nicht das spart, was man sich erhoft hat, da alles im Raum abkühlt und hinterher wieder hoch geheizt werden muss. Also nicht nur Wände, Boden, Decke, auch Möbel.
Von den negativen Auswirkungen auf die Bausubstanz mal ganz zu schweigen (Verschiebung des Taupunktes) da die größten Sparfüchse dann meist auch noch Lüftmuffel sind oder falsch lüften (Kipp)... 

@Carsten
Einen anderen Sensor sollte ich auftreiben können, oder halt von nem Bekannten was löten lassen...


----------



## DbSam (30. Dez. 2017)

troll20 schrieb:


> Und noch eine an die Mods, könnte man das offtopic abtrennen?


... oder besser gleich nach 'upps ...' schlafen legen 



troll20 schrieb:


> Was macht meine Heizung wenn ich alle Thermostate von Hand runter drehe außer den einen Raum welche ich gerade nutze?


... mit der an der Heizung eingestellten Vorlauftemperatur normal weiter laufen. 
Wie genau das dann aussieht, da müsste man wieder verschiedene Systeme betrachten ...



troll20 schrieb:


> Wie viel Energie wird bei euch benötigt um einen Raum innerhalb von 30 Minuten von 18º auf 21º aufzuheizen.


Gegenfrage: Fußbodenheizung oder Heizkörper?
Ansonsten:
Keine Ahnung, das habe ich noch nie berechnet/ausprobiert. 
Fakt ist jedoch: Nach 30 Minuten hast Du vielleicht 21°C Lufttemperatur, das Inventar und die Raumhülle ist noch ungemütlich kalt.



troll20 schrieb:


> Oder könntet ihr evtl. mit der benötigten Energie den Raum sogar 10 Stunden bei 21º weiter laufen lassen.


Keine Antwort möglich, ich kenne Deine Dämmwerte nicht. 
Nach heutiger Verordnung würde ich fast sagen: ja.

Ansonsten:
Ich habe größtenteils Fußbodenheizung und habe daher eher wenig Nutzen von schnell mal runter und hoch drehen.
Deshalb steuere ich meine Temperaturen seit Jahren über die Vorlauftemperatur mit dem Programm vom Heizsystem und die Thermostate stehen auf der für den jeweiligen Bereich festgelegten Temperatur. 
Ich habe die analogen Raumthermostate vor zwei Monaten durch digitale ersetzt, weil diese nicht nur stur öffnen und schließen.
Wirkungsweise ganz einfach umschrieben: Sie versuchen um die ausgewählte Temperatur herum durch kurze oder evtl. längere Änderung des aktuellen Schaltzustandes des Thermostates die Wunschtemperatur mehr oder weniger 'intelligent' zu halten. So sollen größere Temperaturschwankungen/-schwingungen der Wunschtemperatur vermieden werden.


Gruß Carsten

PS:
Ich bin Anhänger von Joachims Ausführungen im vorherigen Posting


----------



## DbSam (30. Dez. 2017)

Joachim schrieb:


> Einen anderen Sensor sollte ich auftreiben können, oder halt von nem Bekannten was löten lassen...


... dann könntest Du es mit dem Allnet-Teil mal versuchen. 
Rein nach der Beschreibung sollte alles wunderbar für Deine aktuellen Anforderungen passen.

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Tuppertasse (30. Dez. 2017)

DbSam schrieb:


> ... oder besser gleich nach 'upps ...' schlafen legen


Nach Offtopic verschieben finde ich deutlich besser den Vorschlag zumal es nicht mehr zu dem Eingangs-Thread passt.
... Warum schlafen legen ? Nur weil es andere Meinungen / Erfahrungen dazu gibt ? Finde es schade, wenn der Austausch nicht mehr möglich sein sollte ... denn gerade durch das Diskutieren und den (anderen) Erfahrungen Anderer komme ich zumindest auf ganz neue Sichtweisen / Ideen.



DbSam schrieb:


> Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn:
> In 'preiswert und einfach' habe ich leider für den Temperaturbereich nichts gefunden.



Also ich hatte dazu einen Vorschlag gemacht.
Pi & Funkmodul plus Temp-Sensor. Guenstiger finde ich geht es nicht



Joachim schrieb:


> Das abdrehen der Heizung bringt nach Erfahrungen aus unserem Mietshaus (6 Wohnparteien) nur dann etwas, wenn ich länger als 1-2 Tage herunter reguliere.



Mhhh, da stehe ich gerade auf dem Schlauch - verstehe nicht wie Du das meinst. Mag aber auch daran liegen, dass ich keine Fußbodenheizung habe sondern "lediglich" über Heizkörper heize / reguliere


----------



## DbSam (30. Dez. 2017)

Tuppertasse schrieb:


> Also ich hatte dazu einen Vorschlag gemacht.
> Pi & Funkmodul plus Temp.Sensor. Guenstiger finde ich geht es nicht


Nun, da stand ein großes 'Jaaa', mehr konnte ich nicht erkennen. 
Welche Teile? Preis im Paket? Welcher Sensor?


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Tuppertasse (30. Dez. 2017)

DbSam schrieb:


> Preis im Paket? Welcher Sensor?



Ich meinte diesen hier:
ELV Homematic Komplettbausatz Differenz-Temperatur-Sensor, für Smart Home / Hausautomation

Als Bausatz mit ein wenig Lötkenntnisse für 27,95€ zu haben --> HIER


----------



## DbSam (30. Dez. 2017)

Das Teil lief mir natürlich auch über den Weg ...
ist komplett durchgefallen:
 

und:
Wenn ich es recht verstanden habe, dann besitzt Joachim noch keinerlei Equipment von Homematic, o.ä. Komponenten.
Das heißt, diese Kosten muss er noch zusätzlich zu den 28€ investieren und sich in die Skripterei einarbeiten.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Tuppertasse (30. Dez. 2017)

Joachim schrieb:


> Temp-Bereich: +10 bis + 100 °C und wenn möglich + 20 bis + 300°C
> Ginge das damit?



Also für mich passt das. Die Zusatzoption (+20°C bis 300°C) ist damit natürlich nicht möglich.

Pi3 = ca. 40€ plus Funkmodul von 20€. Rest gibt es da Linux OpenSource. Ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass Joachim Linux-Server selber betreibt - daher denke ich sollte das eine Alternative sein - ist ja nur ein Vorschlag gewesen.
Programmieren kann man natürlich je nachdem was für ein "System" man aufsetzt auch (Stichwort FHEM - Vorsicht "perl" Sprache) oder man klickt es sich zusammen (Stichwort DashUI oder ioBroker).

Zur Info:
Man kann direkt am Pi sogar Temperatur jeglicher Art betreiben. Da gehts dann natürlich schon tief in die Linuxkiste rein.
z.B.: DS18B20 oder ein wasserdichter DS18B20. Der Messbereich liegt zwischen -55°C und +125°C, die Messgenauigkeit bei ± 0,5°C

Update - gerade gefunden:
Es muss für solch einen Temperaturbereich aber schon ein Therocouple sein zB MAX31855 - siehe HIER oder HIER


----------



## mitch (30. Dez. 2017)

Tuppertasse schrieb:


> DS18B20


 mein Lieblings Sensor

bei google mal nach "ds18b20 esp8266" suchen


und hier noch was zu Reglern: http://rn-wissen.de/wiki/index.php?title=Regelungstechnik


----------



## DbSam (30. Dez. 2017)

@mitch
Wenn meinst Du?

Und ich weiß auch gerade nicht so genau, ob Joachim basteln oder sich doch nur bloß Temperaturwarnungen aufs Handy schicken will. 


Gruß Carsten

PS:
Ich weiß was man mit den 'RasPi'-Teilen alles treiben kann.
Wenn mir mal total langweilig ist und ich überhaupt gar nichts zu tun habe, dann hole ich mir das Bastelset sofort.  
Ne, manchmal braucht man auch was ohne Bastelei.


----------



## mitch (30. Dez. 2017)

DbSam schrieb:


> @mitch
> Wenn meinst Du?


 



DbSam schrieb:


> Ich weiß was man mit den 'RasPi'-Teilen alles treiben kann.


bei mir sind das die "Arduino" Teile, und das Basteln damit ist ja das schöne daran


----------



## Tuppertasse (30. Dez. 2017)

mitch schrieb:


> und das Basteln damit ist ja das schöne daran



like


----------



## Teichfreund77 (30. Dez. 2017)

Das ist glaube immer noch das denken von früher.
Wenn man außer Haus geht dann wird die Heizung runter gedreht und sobald man zuhause ist wird dann auf 5 gestellt.
Bei dann 70 Grad und mehr wird es innerhalb kurzer Zeit Warm.

Versucht werden sollte ( je nach Heizungssystem ) mit zu wenig wie möglich Vorlauftemperatur zu fahren.
Das erfordert aber meistens ein dauerhaftes Heizen.
Die Elektronischen Heizungsthermostate bringen nur was in räumen die abweichend am Tag mehrmals verschiedene Temperaturen benötigen.
Außer dem Badezimmer fällt mir da nichts ein, denn dort soll es morgens und Abend s gerne 24 Grad sein und tagsüber 21 Grad.

Mit den Filtern der Teiche ist es so wie mit den Häusern, jedes ist individuell so wie die Menschen die dort Leben.

@Tuppertasse in einem anderen Haus habe ich eine WP mit Solar und Speicher und Heizstab.
Kann das System nur empfehlen die Stromkosten halbieren sich und für 160m² BJ 2010 Heizung und Warmwasser für 680€

Das nächste Haus hat eine Einrohrheizung da bin ich noch ab Planen.

LG
Sven


----------



## trampelkraut (30. Dez. 2017)

Lass die Finger von Einrohrsystemen ich habe in meinen 45 Jahren Heizungsbau noch keine Einrohrheizung gesehen die zu°meiner° Zufriedenheit funktioniert hätte.

Nachteil: sehr schwierige hydraulische Einregulierung, unterschiedliche Temperaturen an den Heizkörpern, bei späteren Umbauten oder Erweiterungen ist der Einbau weiterer Heizkörper sehr schwierig.

Vorteil: Etwas geringere Anschaffungskosten.


----------



## Joachim (30. Dez. 2017)

Ich wollte eigentlich eher nicht basteln und programmieren müssen - jedenfalls nicht mehr als nötig. Mir reicht das Pensum an Vollzeitumschulung völlig, wo wir aktuell mit C# beansprucht werden (zuvor verschiedene Shells und Assembler Abriss) und mir das eigentlich schon reicht. 

Und ja, wir/ich haben nen Linux-Server laufen, seit 2002, genau genommen und es läuft dieses Forum hier darauf.  

FBH ist träge, im Vergleich zum Heizkörper - Prinzip bedingt. Warum soll ich die Bauhülle 3-4° runter kühlen lassen, um sie dann tgl. wieder 3-4°C aufheizen zu lassen? Durch den zeitlichen Verzug macht das wenig Sinn mMn.. Zumal 18°C kühle Luft deutlich weniger Wasser aufnehmen kann und sich auch der Taupunkt verlagert ... Altbau vor 1900.

Aber das ist ja auch eigentlich egal, es ging um Temperatur Fernablesung/Überwachung.


----------



## Tuppertasse (31. Dez. 2017)

Joachim schrieb:


> Aber das ist ja auch eigentlich egal, es ging um Temperatur Fernablesung/Überwachung.



Genau so ist das ! like
Programmieren musste du nichts, wenn du eine CCU2 nimmst und den Temp.-Fühler von ELV. Dann kommt das Email-Addon drauf auf die CCU2 und fertig. Alles andere klickst du dir zusammen.
Die Version mit dem Pi ist deutlich guenstiger aber da musst du dir halt ein Image runterladen und es auf eine SD-Karte installieren. Wie es ab da weitergeht weiß ich nicht weil ich das System (noch) nicht im Einsatz habe


----------

